# what do you think?



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

Here is my latest measurment. The room is to be used for both theatre and recording, For some reason the bass sounds really good, but as you can see the graph says otherwise. I seem to have a peak at about 6K which is a 5.7cm sound wave so I have no idea what has caused it.

Anyone have any thoughts or comments?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Quote honestly, the last thing I'd be worrying about is that peak up high. It could quite honestly be a combination of a designed response peak (not unusual in that range) and maybe a bit of extra brightness in the room. 

Any shot at a sketch of the room? It obviously needs some treatment but from a frequency response standpoint, I've seen a lot worse. I'm seeing a total of about 25db swing.

Bryan


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks, here is a floor plan of the room. Not so much worried about the FR, as I haven't eq'd yet, but I am concerned with the decay rate.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I assume that the 'theater' is at the opposite end from the mixing desk and amp cab. Trying to do both ends of the room is always tough but it can be done.

The first thing I'd do is get the desk/monitors away from the wall a bit. Next, definitely get the amp cabinet out of the corner. 

In general:

Broadband bass absorption in the theater end corners. Would love to do the other end but can't due to the door and we need to maintain symmetry left to right for that usage.

Broadband bass absorption straddling the rear (mixing end) wall/ceiling intersection.

Reflection panels on the side walls set up for both ends.

Bryan


----------

